# Best M.M.A  Dream fight Who do U want to see>



## ace (Oct 4, 2002)

For Me.
Kazushi Sakuraba vs Frank Shamrock

Both guy's Are good at 
Strikeing Both are Dangerous with SubmiSSonS

I know Sak has had some dows lately
And Frank broke his leg in training.

But to me this would be a Show stopper.
:cheers: :wavey: 
Primo


----------



## JDenz (Oct 4, 2002)

The Pegg brothers.  silva/ortiz barrnet/nog sperry/marlio Bustamante sperry/Royce


----------



## J-kid (Oct 5, 2002)

That would be a fight .


----------



## ace (Oct 5, 2002)

Judo Kid part 3 rite 
U did see the 1st 2
just asking.


----------



## J-kid (Oct 7, 2002)

Lol i wasnt aware of that>! post a link i wanna see this stuff!


----------



## ace (Oct 7, 2002)

Ken Shamrock lost to Royce in UFC 1
He went to a 30 sum min. Draw in UFC 5

And the Gracies denied Kenn a 3rd apotunity
When the Shamrocks asked for Each side
to put up a millon in cash.

To do it on PPV with Out the UFC.


----------

